# I'm so moving to Canada :)



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

So I was watching a documentary on Canada (And Michael Bublé) and I've made a list of why I'm moving to Canada as soon as I can.

1. Micheal Bublé lives in Canada.  I'm gonna kidnap Michael Bublé and lock him in my basement. I love Michael Bublé.

2. Amazing wildlife. You have mooses, different kinds of deer and elks, goats and bears  

3. Spectacular terrain. Lake Louise, Niagra Falls, Banff (sp?).

4. It snows in Canada. I love snow almost as much as I love Michael Bublé.

5. Calgary Stampede. Enough said.

So as soon as I save enough money, I'm getting a job over there. I'll get a job working in a stable, living onsite and I'll kidnap Michael Bublé and hide him in one of the stables 

No, but seriously I'm moving to Canada one day. *Never ever let me forget this.*


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

Great Idea! Canada is great! Gets cold out here tho, but you will get used to it. Oh and for Michael Bublé he is already tied up in my basement sorry


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Don't Forget Spruce Meadows!*

hahahaha Don't forget about Spruce Meadows my dear. Calgary is a great city. Welcome home 

Spruce Meadows' Official Website


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, that is awesome!!! Canada is a wonderful place to live. And yes, there is Spruce Meadows - don't forget that!! You should try for Alberta - I love it here!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Yay! I love living in Canada, good choice!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, I forgot Spruce Meadows! Yes, Canada sounds like the place for me!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

ONTARIO......................


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Dude I wish I lived in Canada!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Spyder said:


> ONTARIO......................


Dang. This picture alone makes me want to live in Canada. Too bad I want to be president of the United States and I can't do that from Canada... Oh well, I'll be the governor of Alaska and I'll see the northern lights there! I know, high goals for a ninth grader right?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, you guys have got me hooked  Anyone need a working student at their barn in 3 years time?


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL Icrazyaboutu!!! You are just like me I guess - I would like to be the Prime Minister of Canada! Haha - like thats going to happen! Oh well, we can always dream! 

Yes Gidji - you do need to move to Canada - you'd love it here!! I don't have a barn, so I can't help you on that aspect - I'm still waiting to get my horse Berdi in the spring!! But if you move to Alberta you can come see me and Berdi!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Come to BC, there's tons of barns around here that would hire you! 
Don't Australia and Canada have some deal where young people can move freely from one to the other to work? I can't remember how it works exactly, but my dad was trying to explain it to me a while ago...


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Carleen said:


> Come to BC, there's tons of barns around here that would hire you!
> Don't Australia and Canada have some deal where young people can move freely from one to the other to work? I can't remember how it works exactly, but my dad was trying to explain it to me a while ago...


Hmm, the definately something I'm going to try and find out about. If thats still going, it would make it so much eaiser with the VISAs and such.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I second Ontario!! I get to go up there at least twice a year to teach clinics. Beautiful place, but you need to have access to an indoor arena. This is the farm where I teach, in the early morning, this last December during my last clinic.










Her young pony stallion hanging out of the indoor ring.










Absolutely lovely in Ontario!!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Arr, I'm hooked  I'm moving there as soon as I can. You're all very lucky to live there.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

Gidji said:


> So I was watching a documentary on Canada (And Michael Bublé) and I've made a list of why I'm moving to Canada as soon as I can.
> 
> 
> 2. Amazing wildlife. You have mooses, different kinds of deer and elks, goats and bears
> ...


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I wanna move there, and I hate the snow 8O



> I'll kidnap Michael Bublé and hide him in one of the stables


Though that said you were going to ... ride... him in the stables XDD


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Gidji said:


> Arr, I'm hooked  I'm moving there as soon as I can. You're all very lucky to live there.


I live in North Carolina. I just fly up there to teach clinics.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> I wanna move there, and I hate the snow 8O
> 
> 
> 
> Though that said you were going to ... ride... him in the stables XDD


Hmmmmm........that may have been more correct than you think!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

just don't forget the Canadian weather.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> Hmmmmm........that may have been more correct than you think!!


First lesson? Verticals!!!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL! Yes, my college money is now my Canada money. Although I have no idea where I'll get a job, where I'll live etc.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There are barns around Calgary who will take students on. Most have a place on site where you can live. I think its essentially being good enough to be able to work and ride horses and be willing to work hard to warrant you being there.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

This is funny. Joe and I were seriously talking about moving to Canada the other day.

It has always been my dream to live either in Ireland or Canada, but we decided that Ireland is for retirement... So Canada it is. 

Is there any job market for social workers in Canada? Is it hard to move to Canada?

I was thinking British Columbia might be nice, I want to stay a little more southern ... Where is the best area for horse ownership? (I ride western.)

Joe loves the cold and snow so he is all for it. I myself want to move just a little warmer, but Canada is Canada after all.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I know here in Alberta, there is a high demand for social workers and a tonne of areas to work into as well. As for riders in this area, I will say that at 50% of the riders around here ride western. 

We've got a lot of fun stuff going on every year, between the Calgary Stampede and Spruce Meadows. I know there are some western shows to.

I ride english myself so i wont be good telling you more about westernie things but I do know we have an insane amount of western trainers.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> This is funny. Joe and I were seriously talking about moving to Canada the other day.
> 
> It has always been my dream to live either in Ireland or Canada, but we decided that Ireland is for retirement... So Canada it is.
> 
> ...


Langley is the Horse Capital of BC.  Plus it's only about an hours drive to downtown Vancouver!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Neato!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

So Canada is definately a horsey country? I only have to get 6 more grand til I have the mandatory 10k to move there. Its like so you have money to support yourself  I think when I go there, I'll go to Alberta, I like the 50/50 english western thing.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good choice :twisted:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

yayy!! more future albertans(hopefully!)!! haha


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

ridergirl23 said:


> yayy!! more future albertans(hopefully!)!! haha


 
Probably a good idea.

We have so many horse people in S. Ontario that even the barns and stables can't keep up.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Probably a good idea.
> 
> We have so many horse people in S. Ontario that even the barns and stables can't keep up.


Lucky!! haha


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

How are property prices around Alberta? How much per acre?


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Probably a good idea.
> 
> We have so many horse people in S. Ontario that even the barns and stables can't keep up.


I've noticed! lol I live 35 miles south of the Ontario/New York border....and there are absolutely no horse farms here but as soon as you hit Canada they're EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!


Is it legal to live in the US and work in CA??? lol Cause if it is I'll get a job on a Farm in CA lol


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I had a teacher who lived in the US and worked in Canada.. maybe you could!


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

i should google that. lol


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha funny about Michael Bublé because as you said that there was an ad for his new album in the advery collum > 
Canada is so awesome! have you been there? i went about 10 years ago for over a month and didnt want to come hom


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

It's my dream to live in Canada. I was born in Canada (Victoria, Vancouver Island) and I always get jealous when my parents talk about how they loved it there.
Also my best friend is half Canadian (other half is Finnish). She's from Newfoundland.


----------



## rockaway (Jan 14, 2010)

*Really??*

We do love Canada but I know sooo many that would love to go to Australia. I do not think your winters are as long or as cold as ours. At least here in Northern On. It is the only draw back. We do have places that stay a little warmer - actually a lot warmer ( like BC) but they tend to be pricey. There is always a drawback. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I love it here in Alberta. We get the best of all worlds. We have the prairies, and the mountains, and everything in between *sigh*


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Another good thing about Canada, you don't have droughts? Where I live we are on water restrictions thats how low the water level is.


----------



## rockaway (Jan 14, 2010)

We have no water worries where I live. You can't go anywhere without running into a lake. We do have dry spells some years where it does not rain enough and the town does not want people watering their grass all of the time as the plant can't handle it I guess. ( not often though) but we would never run out of water. We have our own water source that comes from a well near a large creek on our property


----------

